# Black Algae?



## Heavy G (Sep 20, 2006)

I have been very busy these past few weeks and other then feeding I have not spent much time at my aquarium. A few days ago I noticed some dark fuzz on some of the plants and today I noticed that the fuzz is almost 1/2" long in places. It is on plants and gravel but not on tank sides or drift wood. What is it and how can I get rid of it. Please help


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds like Black Beard Algae to me. Siamese Algae Eaters reportedly eat this stuff. I got rid of it in my aquarium overdosing with Excel. It made the algae turn white and/or clear and then you just pluck it off.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

> Siamese Algae Eaters reportedly eat this stuff.


They definitely eat it! I have three who regularly get moved around my tanks to eat the BBA. It seems to grow despite everything, but only on hardscape and slow growing plant leaves. They have been in a 100l tank that had really thick growths of it (you could hardly see an Anubias gracilis underneath it!) and in a couple of weeks they have nearly eaten it all! Apparently they do get lazy as they get older though.


----------

